# I Have To Feed 30 Hungry People During Ramadan



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2022)

Ramadan is celebrated as the month that the Holy Quran was revealed. Muslims are to fast between sun up and sun down, with exceptions: pregnant women, children below a certain age and those who have certain illnesses. I don't fast because I am diabetic and have a tendency toward hypoglycemia if I go too long without eating. During this time, the days are long so the fast can be about 13 hours.  Those of us who can't or don't fast and those who  miss days are instructed to feed one hungry person per day for the days we don't fast (eg: for me feed 30 hungry people).

There is a Muslim brother, Brother A who for years has fed the hungry on Sundays, come rain, shine, snow or extreme heat. He and his crew are at the same spot each week and people line up to get those fresh cooked, hot meals to go. It's usually baked chicken, rice, cabbage or another green vegetable, bread or rolls, fruit salad and sometimes cake. He has served some of the best fruit salads I've ever had. He and my husband were friends; my husband let him use his cook who made some delicious Jamaican food for my husband's take out joint. When my husband would go by at the end of the evening to pick up his worker, Brother A would beg him to take some of the food, since he had no room to store all that was left over. Obviously he always made sure there was enough to feed whoever showed up. I'm so impressed with his dedication and his program, which also includes mental health and drug counseling services, I donate to his organization at least twice a year. I decided last year to donate during Ramadan as well because I found out that the hungry I feed do not necessarily all have to be Muslims. He and his team prepare the meals at the big masjid (mosque) in town and transport the food about a mile away to the poorer section of town. Last week I hit him up on FB to ask how much it costs him to feed 30 people then made my donation, thus fulfilling my obligation to feed 30 hungry people. @Pecos @Alligatorob @feywon @Nathan @dseag2


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 24, 2022)

Ramadan Mubarak


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2022)

MountainRa said:


> Ramadan Mubarak


Shukran (thank you)  And if you are also Muslim Ramadan Kareem.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 24, 2022)

I like the idea of fasting with two, perhaps more, purposes. One spiritual and one of practical charity. I am not Muslim but I was very impressed by the dedication of one of the young nurses who looked after me when I was in hospital recently. She was a mother of two young daughters and shift work did not make for easy fasting. On top of that, her parents had Covid and were isolating at home. She and her sister had the responsibility of cooking, not only for her immediate family each day after sundown, they also prepared meals for their parents.

Her manner was always cheerful and when I wished her Ramadan Mubarak she beamed with pleasure.

I don't fast. It is not part of my family's tradition but I can see the benefit of this spiritual practice.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 24, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ramadan is celebrated as the month that the Holy Quran was revealed. Muslims are to fast between sun up and sun down, with exceptions: pregnant women, children below a certain age and those who have certain illnesses. I don't fast because I am diabetic and have a tendency toward hypoglycemia if I go too long without eating. During this time, the days are long so the fast can be about 13 hours.  Those of us who can't or don't fast and those who  miss days are instructed to feed one hungry person per day for the days we don't fast (eg: for me feed 30 hungry people).
> 
> There is a Muslim brother, Brother A who for years has fed the hungry on Sundays, come rain, shine, snow or extreme heat. He and his crew are at the same spot each week and people line up to get those fresh cooked, hot meals to go. It's usually chicken, rice, cabbage or another green vegetable, bread or rollsand sometimes cake. He also has served some of the best fruit salads I've ever had. He and my husband were friends; my husband let him use his cook who made some delicious Jamaican food for my husband's take out joint. When my husband would go by at the end of the evening to pick up his worker, Brother A would beg him to take some of the food, since he had no room to store all that was left over. Obviously he always made sure there was enough to feed whoever showed up. I'm so impressed with his dedication and his program, which also includes mental health and drug counseling services, I donate to his organization at least twice a year. I decided last year to donate during Ramadan as well because I found out that the hungry I feed do not necessarily all have to be Muslims. He and his team prepare the meals at the big masjid (mosque) in town and transport the food about a mile away to the poorer section of town. Last week I hit him up on FB to ask how much it costs him to feed 30 people then made my donation, thus fulfilling my obligation to feed 30 hungry people. @Pecos @Alligatorob @feywon @Nathan @dseag2



Wishing you and yours a wonderful holiday. My wife and I are poets. And we are both huge fans of Rumi and Hafiz. We used to hear Coleman Barks read Rumi, on Sunday mornings, at the Dodge Poetry Festival, accompanied by members of the Paul Winter Consort.

Was just wonderful. This clip is from a different festival, but very similar kind of performance...


----------

